# «مايكروسوفت» تعرض نظام تشغيل «ويندوز 8» الجديد



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 يوليو 2011)

«مايكروسوفت» تعرض نظام تشغيل «ويندوز 8» الجديد













عرضت شركة مايكروسوفت نسخة من نظام التشغيل الجديد «ويندوز 8»في مؤتمر للتكنولوجيا في كل من الولايات المتحدة وتايوان.ومن المتوقع أن تطرح مايكروسوفت، أكبر شركة في العالم لبرامج الكمبيوتر، نظام التشغيل الجديد الذي يطلق عليه مؤقتا اسم «ويندوز 8»، مع إبراز الخصائص المتعلقة بشاشات اللمس المخصصة لأجهزة الكمبيوتر اللوحي خلال 18 شهرا بينما تسعى للحاق بركب شركة «أبل».

وفي كل من المؤتمر الذي عقد في بالوس فيرديس بولاية كاليفورنيا ومعرض كمبيوتكس في تايبه - عرض مديرو «مايكروسوفت» صفحة بداية تمثل أحدث برنامج من «مايكروسوفت» لتشغيل الهواتف مع «عناوين» مباشرة تظهر عن طريق الضغط والمرور فوق الشاشة.

وأظهر الشرح أن «مايكروسوفت» تحرز تقدما باتجاه نظام التشغيل الجديد الذي وعدت بأنه سيقوم بتشغيل أجهزة مختلفة من أجهزة الكمبيوتر التقليدية إلى الكمبيوتر المحمول والكمبيوتر اللوحي باستخدام أوامر من الشاشات التي تعمل باللمس وأيضا من خلال الفأرة ولوحة المفاتيح.

ومن ناحية أخرى قالت شركة «كوالكوم» الأمريكية لصناعة الرقائق يوم الخميس إنها ستتعاون مع «مايكروسوفت»في النسخة القادمة من «ويندوز» لصالح المعالجات «سناب دراجون»التي تصنعها الشركة.

وقال «ستيفن سينوفسكي»، رئيس وحدة «ويندوز» في «مايكروسوفت» يوم الأربعاء، إن النظام الجديد لم يطلق عليه اسم بعد ولم يحدد متى سيكون الاسم متاحا. ووعد بتقديم المزيد من التفاصيل في مؤتمر يعقد في سبتمبر القادم.

ومزح سينوفكس قائلا إن الإعلان عن موعد الإطلاق الاسم «أحد أسرار وزارة الدفاع»، مضيفا أنه لن يعلن في موسم الخريف القادم.ومضى سينوفسكي يقول إن مايكروسوفت تعمل على دمج خدمة سكايب للمكالمات على الإنترنت في النظام الجديد بعد اتفاق على شراء الشركة الشهر الماضي.

REUTERS
​


----------

